# Rugby fans! IRB Dubai 7's on 27/28/29 November roll call!



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

sup forumz,

making a thread for the upcoming rugby tournament!

who is going?

and what country are you barracking for?

Also, does anyone know where I can find an aussie rugby jersey over here???
--------------------------------------------
AUSTRALIA
Alli, Aussie Bel,

ENGLAND
Crazymazy, Sparkysair, Ogri750, Dino100

ARGENTINA
Caldwema, Japo64

Samoa
Teniesamoa


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

who is going? *ME*

and what country are you barracking for? *ENGLAND!!!!!!!! Of course!!!!*

Also, does anyone know where I can find an aussie rugby jersey over here??? *Why oh why would you want one of those for*


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

who is going? ME *Me too!*

and what country are you barracking for? ENGLAND!!!!!!!! Of course!!!! *Ditto!!!!!*

Also, does anyone know where I can find an aussie rugby jersey over here??? Why oh why would you want one of those for *A real fan would already have one! *


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> who is going? *ME*
> 
> and what country are you barracking for? *ENGLAND!!!!!!!! Of course!!!!*
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I can find an aussie rugby jersey over here??? *Why oh why would you want one of those for*


I would have bet money that you would be one of the first to reply 

I am starting to wonder if part of your job role is surfing forums all day and making sure no one is leaking confidential information. Can I come work with you? 

I shall be attending the Rugby, managed to get my ticket through a client. Not sure who I’m supporting since as usual my country has probably never even heard of the Rugby 7s (I joke of course). We have our own World Rugby tournament every November, the World Rugby Classics (the old guys from all over the world) and I am hoping this will be half as good as that, even though it is only for 2 days instead of a week. 
Might have to throw my support behind the Pumas. Can’t be that many Argentines out here to support them.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I already have a wallabies top, but I wanted to see if there was something green and gold I could buy. They went through a revamp and now have navy blue, which is the colour of my top, but I want something more patriotic 

However any doubts will be dispelled when I rock up wearing the australian flag around my shoulders and flag tattoos all over!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Might have to throw my support behind the Pumas. Can’t be that many Argentines out here to support them.


Do you do it deliberately?????????

First Man Utd and now the Argies??????????


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Do you do it deliberately?????????
> 
> First Man Utd and now the Argies??????????


I guess I shouldn't tell you that I support Argentina in the World Cup then huh?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I guess I shouldn't tell you that I support Argentina in the World Cup then huh?


I give up, you're beyond rescue!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be there on the saturday.

As for an aussie top, I have got one you can have..............I keep it for wiping the oil dipstick of the car



As for who I'll be supporting


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

alli said:


> but I wanted to see if there was something green and gold I could buy.


Isn't that SA's colours?  It was , nevermind....


----------



## japo64 (May 3, 2008)

alli said:


> sup forumz,
> 
> making a thread for the upcoming rugby tournament!
> 
> ...


I'am going, got season tickets already. PUMAS all the way!!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello fello Rugby Fans Where is the best place to watch the 7s ? 
Oh and def going for the Aussies!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be going, naturally I'd normally support Ireland, but we're not in it this time!! anybody know why. 
Whats the deal with the transport, where will transport take us to/From


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I'll be going, naturally I'd normally support Ireland, but we're not in it this time!! anybody know why.
> Whats the deal with the transport, where will transport take us to/From


All the radio ads say get a taxi to the purpose built sevens arena and there will be buses to take you back out to convenient places around the City. I'd just get on the bus that takes you closest to where you live and then get a taxi on from there.

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

yiiew!

Found a wallabies jersey at Go Sport at MOE.

Woooo!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

who is going? We are!!

and what country are you barracking for? *SAMOA* Go Blue!! (something tells me I'm the only Samoan here )


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

alli said:


> sup forumz,
> 
> making a thread for the upcoming rugby tournament!
> 
> ...


Yep im in rooting for the England!! I also need to get a jersey so Nike this week i think!!

Not sure where'd you get yours bell but i'd try buried under the english scrum....again!!! 

Im going both days,


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

I am trying like crazy to get some tickets......!!!!!!! If anyone hears of any let me know Pleeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Aussie Bel said:


> I am trying like crazy to get some tickets......!!!!!!! If anyone hears of any let me know Pleeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!


Heya Aussie Bel,

There were some Friday ones available on Timeout website earlier on today. Otherwise there are some being sold on Dubizzle for twice what they were originally worth...bloody shysters. Good Luck!


----------



## CANDYMAN (Oct 17, 2007)

I am heading out with 5 girls, we come every year for it as its great, great rugby and great partying every night, mad rugby week as at Twickenham watching the England V Spring Boks on the Sat then flying out to Dubai for the 7s.... just hope its as a good as it was at the Exiles .... come on England !!!


----------

